# Can an aftermarket 3rd row be added to 4-motion 2018 tiguan



## gescob3 (Apr 1, 2017)

I am having a beyond difficult time finding an SEL Premium 4-motion with the $500 3rd row option. It looks like I would literally need to pay about $3k more since I would special order and can get the very aggresive MSRP discounts.

Is anyone aware of away that I could buy a 4-motion and then pay later to have 3rd row added?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I don’t think it’d be safe to do that at all... or a simple job either. dealer can’t find one to do a dealer trade for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

gescob3 said:


> Is anyone aware of away that I could buy a 4-motion and then pay later to have 3rd row added?


No. The lower floor stampings are different on the 2 row and 3 row cars. That's why you can't add a hitch to a 3 row car.

You'll need to find or order a car.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gescob3 said:


> I am having a beyond difficult time finding an SEL Premium 4-motion with the $500 3rd row option. It looks like I would literally need to pay about $3k more since I would special order and can get the very aggresive MSRP discounts.
> 
> Is anyone aware of away that I could buy a 4-motion and then pay later to have 3rd row added?





brian81 said:


> No. The lower floor stampings are different on the 2 row and 3 row cars. That's why you can't add a hitch to a 3 row car.


I have a FWD Tiguan with the third row of seats. I have no need for that 3rd row (I also have no need for 4 wheel drive). If it was possible, I would gladly swap my third row of seats for the lower and flatter storage/cargo area in the rear. However, if they are indeed a different floor stamping, I guess this cannot be done. I actually tend to doubt that VW would use a different floor stamping, but anything is possible. I always assumed that the no hitch on 3 row Tigs was because of weight issues and therefore tow ratings, but (of course) I could be wrong.

Have Fun!

Don


----------

